
GitHub Arctic Code Vault - mef51
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzI9FNjXQ0o
======
ksaj
When mankind is wiped out or whatever it is that may come, and Earth is
rediscovered by a new population of intelligent beings, I truly hope upon
discovery of the vault, that they do not take my Lisp programming skills as
gospel. Some things in history should never be repeated. Full stop. Close
bracket.

------
Someone
So, if they get a GDPR request to delete information or a take-down notice
from a copyright holder (not necessarily the owner of the repository), will
they go there and delete the backup?

